# Is there Roth x Dollgoldi hybrid??



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 7, 2017)

After seeing Dollgoldi in bloom in a very long time, I was just wondering.

I have seen one photo of a very nice Roth x Delrosi.
I have been wanting to buy Roth x Gloria Naugle from Sam.

I wonder what Roth x Dollgoldi will be like. Even harder to bloom? Would the nice golden yellow color remain? Or best yet, Dollgoldi with three four or five flowers per spike??


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2017)

Look for a Kolosand album.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 7, 2017)

???


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 7, 2017)

roth x (roth x parvi), on the rare occasions that it works, looks very much like the roth x parvi parent.


----------



## emydura (Jan 7, 2017)

tnyr5 said:


> roth x (roth x parvi), on the rare occasions that it works, looks very much like the roth x parvi parent.



I'd agree with that. The parvi influence seems to remain strong. You might get more flowers though.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 7, 2017)

Paphiopedilum Golden Coat (rothschildianum x Dollgoldi), registered 2015 by S. Kikuchi, Japan. Can't find a pic or any info, but the name implies the color.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 8, 2017)

Thank you, Kirk! 

I guess that a lot went wrong with these crosses? Low germination, dying off of seedlings, or reluctant to bloom just like roth x parvi? or they are super slow to mature. The registration date for Golden Coat is fairly recent.

I don't see anything about this type of hybrids other than one picture online of Roth x Delrosi, which has very nice flower shape and color, very dark and clearly defined stripes but white background color remains in that particular clone. 

Then, Orchid Inn has roth x Gloria Naugle, which I would love to get.

I'm guessing Delrosi x roth and Golden Coat may turn out really nice since both delenatii and armeniacum have strong influence on colors.
Roth x Harold Koopowitz and Roth x Gloria Naugle might have "dirty" colors. lol


----------



## cattmad (Jan 8, 2017)

HK X Roth turned out quite nice, a few have been awarded in Japan, a bit bigger than HK, but very similar


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2017)

I know of armeniacum x Bel Royal, should be similar.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 8, 2017)

cattmad said:


> HK X Roth turned out quite nice, a few have been awarded in Japan, a bit bigger than HK, but very similar



Thanks for the input.
I wonder if these will be just as crappy (As far as blooming department) as roth x parvi, or easier.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 8, 2017)

NYEric said:


> I know of armeniacum x Bel Royal, should be similar.



I picked up one plant at Parkside summer sale before they closed.
They had a few plants of this cross, but unfortunately they all looked like they were dying in one hour. lol
What a pity! 
Fortunately though, I did find one that was looking food and bought that one.

It is now three, four growth plant. Good grower like Dollgoldi, but no signs of blooming any time soon. Roots are growing like crazy just like this kind of stuff, too. 

Actually, the leaves started to show some brown spots and marks a few months ago. I thought about pitching, but it being a rare variety, I kept it. 
With the help of DB, no more spread since. keeping my eyes on it.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2017)

Good luck.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 8, 2017)

I would need a lot of it. lol


----------

